# Which licence do you have:  Perpetual (LR 6) or monthly CC?



## PhilBurton (Mar 20, 2016)

Please complete this poll.  Thanks.

Phil


----------



## Ian.B (Mar 20, 2016)

I cannot vote; still using 5.7 but will go with CC at some stage


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 20, 2016)

What's the objective of the poll, Phil?


----------



## clee01l (Mar 20, 2016)

I've amended the choices for other CC plans and other versions of LR


----------



## john.jcb (Mar 20, 2016)

By LR 2015 CC do you mean the Photography Plan?

There are other options that you do not list


----------



## davidedric (Mar 20, 2016)

The survey is ok, but it would also be interesting if a member of staff could query the data base of members (maybe restricted to those who have recently been active) and see what it says about versions and platforms.
Dave


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 20, 2016)

We've only recently added the perpetual vs. subscription option, so only about 500 people have filled in that information so far.  It's tipped slightly in favour of the subscription at the moment.


----------



## clee01l (Mar 20, 2016)

john.jcb said:


> By LR 2015 CC do you mean the Photography Plan?
> 
> There are other options that you do not list


There are several Adobe plans.  I think All give you access to LRCC.  The Photography Plan is probably the most popular among photographers


----------



## Ian.B (Mar 20, 2016)

clee01l said:


> I've amended the choices for other CC plans and other versions of LR


----------



## PhilBurton (Mar 20, 2016)

Jim Wilde said:


> What's the objective of the poll, Phil?


Jim,

This may be a long shot, but here is my reason.  My "day job" is product management, and one of the big decisions in product management is pricing.  

A lot of people here make comments that imply that they expect or believe that Adobe will release a perpetual license V7.  Of course, no one knows for sure.  I would personally like to see a V7 released, but I'm not convinced that Adobe will do that.  However, IF, IF, IF, if I could show Adobe survey data from a large enough sample that shows a significant group of people are still on a perpetual license, then maybe I can influence that decision.  That sentence was full of conditionals and suppositions, so I can't predict the outcome.

Does this make sense to you?

Phil


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Mar 20, 2016)

Phil, since the best you can get is a small sample, and Adobe has the actual complete numbers, I do not see how this could ever teach Adobe anything.


----------



## PhilBurton (Mar 20, 2016)

Ferguson said:


> Phil, since the best you can get is a small sample, and Adobe has the actual complete numbers, I do not see how this could ever teach Adobe anything.


Ferguson,

A lot depends on the sample size here, and of course the total population of Lightroom customers.  All surveys are subject to an error, including surveys data Adobe might do about people's intentions to switch from perpetual to CC, or the other way around.  In this case, let's say that the split between perpetual and CC is 40/60, based on the survey.  The margin of error could be 2-3-4 percentage points. It's a data point, that's all.  It's another reason to potentially re-examine assumptions about pricing, including whether or not to offer a LR 7 perpetual license.  

If the sample size is too small, then so be it and the idea dies here.  If the result is overwhelming in favor of the CC version, same.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Mar 20, 2016)

PhilBurton said:


> A lot depends on the sample size here, and of course the total population of Lightroom customers.  All surveys are subject to an error, including surveys data Adobe might do about people's intentions to switch from perpetual to CC, or the other way around.



Your question is "what do you own" not "what might you buy in the future". 

Your question attempts to estimate the number of licenses of each type sold.  Well, not even that, it seems to aim to estimate a proportion, since you have no idea of the proportion of the population the sampled set represents.

Adobe knows that number exactly (well, exactly less I guess abandoned licenses, but still they know the number sold, and the number of machines registered currently). 

For CC they know it precisely and up to the minute.

I'm not objecting to you collecting data, I just think the idea you will teach Adobe anything from it is ... let's say quite optimistic.


----------



## PhilBurton (Mar 21, 2016)

Ferguson said:


> I'm not objecting to you collecting data, I just think the idea you will teach Adobe anything from it is ... let's say quite optimistic.


Perhaps.  But a salesman once told me that if you don't ask for the order, the answer was NO.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 21, 2016)

So maybe the poll needs to be, if Adobe go CC only, would you stick with your current LR version, upgrade to CC, or go find other software.  It sounds like that's what you're actually trying to get at.


----------

